# A tough Day on the water



## redbug (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow What a tough day on the tidal Delaware.
Rising tide until late morning, muddy water only around 1' visibility. Heavy boat traffic, don't these people realize gas is almost $3.00 a gallon 
And Hot as hell.. The wind made the heat bearable but put a nice 2'chop on the water.
We had 15 guys fish our tournament and 7 got skunked 
1st place had 4 fish 6.06lbs Dave Seemans
2nd place 4 fish 4.22lbs Bill Gallagher
3rd place 2 fish 2.97lbs Wayne Alker 
Dave Seemans had the lunker (LOL) at 2.06lbs

We will be out and try to get them again in 2 weeks

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

I miss the ABA tournaments. But my boat is too small to compete in them. When I buy a new boat I will became an ABA member again. Im still trying to find a local club around my way.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, I was out fishing the DE River from shore near the CBB - caught two nice fat bass one about 17" and the other 15"

Good job on the 3rd place there Redbug!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 8, 2007)

It sounds like a tough day! Nice showing despite the weather, though Wayne.

I had a tough day as well, caught a fish on the first cast this morning, and well, you know the rest of the story!

Congrats!


----------

